# Diy livery near nrthall/slapton wanted



## cas1966 (26 January 2015)

Looking for nice friendly assisted Diy yard close to home with good t/out hacking and a school
I know Bury farm is round the corner but looking for something a little more quiet
Thanks in advance for your suggestions


----------

